# Spybot Search & Destroy 2.4



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My repairman suggested I keep Spybot Search & Destroy on my PC because he found quite a few trojans and spyware. (He ran several programs and cleaned this PC up, then suggested I keep Spybot S&D.) I did download this program and have just ran a scan. It found the following and I have no idea what they are nor do I know what to do with them. (Some are programs I enjoy and need.) I took a picture of the scan results and am hoping someone in here has enough knowledge about this to help me understand what this shows me and what I need to do about it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Your image is unreadable. If it is a jpg, try storing it at a higher resolution.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I think you'll find that most of those are various tracking items. You can have the scan ignore those by changing the scan options. Having Spybot remove those items won't really hurt anything, but it might be inconvenient for awhile because you'll need to manually login to sites like this forum the first time you return after the scan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Crap Cleaner is a good one to run after your let SpyBot work it's magic.

The one on the left is for free.

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I let Spybot handle the ones it found and I've not been inconvenienced at all. 

I'll check out that Crap cleaner, too. Thanks


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Spybot S&D, Malwarebytes, Superantispyware, Ccleaner , TweakNow , Spyware Blaster background blocker and the windows defender if using windows 8 makes a nice multiple tier security barrier of free for personal use programs available at CNET.

Although some check for the same things, each has some paths they follow that the others don't.

AVG , Avast and Zone Alarm while once useful free use tools don't work as well in free use version now and eventually hijack jam up the system.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Shrek. I have been using Avast for a few years and it seems to be doing a good job. I'm pretty sure all those trojans/spyware my repair man found on this PC was put there during last winter when my son was going to various unsafe sites. 

Now that those are off my machine and I only go to secure sites, I'm thinking my PC is probably pretty secure, though having a few of those programs to help me make sure will not hurt.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Superantispyware, really does a good job.


----------

